# Fibro and light sensitivity



## Guest (Feb 9, 1999)

Just a quick survey - anybody else besides me and Happy have light sensitivity? I've never seen it listed as a symptom, but I know that when I am in a bad episode I'm like a Migraine sufferer, shutting drapes and sitting in the dark. Nighttime headlights bother me all the time. Anybody else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 1999)

Hi,there just one thing that i get when i;m working in the bar i dim the lights and when i look into a brighter light then into the dim light i feel a bit dizzy and a bit strange???Mybe its to do with the lights or its just me thinking that it is the reason but i,m not sure???????as i feel strange quite a lot with what going on inside me....


----------

